
Paypal New Policy Terms Regarded as Draconian by Some Users - compil3r
http://themerkle.com/paypal-new-policy-terms-regarded-as-draconian-by-some-users/
======
hga
Includes a non-disparagement clause, and PayPal's mark must "at least at par
with other payment methods offered", plus some new exclusions from their Buyer
Protection program.

